# Premiere Pro Export probleme / Projekt Probleme



## DanielT (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Ich hab 'nen großes Problem mit adobe premiere pro.
Ich habe einen Film fertiggestellt. Dann wollte ich den Film rendern...hab mich kurz nach renderbeginn entschieden den cce (cinemacraft encoder) einzusetzen. Habe also das encoden abgebrochen, und cce installiert. Das hat aber aus welchen gründen auch imer nich t funktioniert. Irgnedwie funktionierte dann premiere nicht mehr so richtig, und ich habe es deinstalliert und anschließend wieder installiert. Ich kann es leider nicht mehr ganz genau beschreiben. Jedenfalls lies sich das projekt nicht mehr öffnen, immer kurz vor ende des Ladevorgangs war schluss. musste premiere dann mit Strg+Alt+Entf beenden. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer ließ´sich Premiere später noch nichtmal mehr starten. 
Ich habe mittlerweile auf einer andere festplatte Windows XP neu installiert und auch Premiere. Alle relevanten files für das Projekt habe ich in einen Ordner kopiert. Beim starten des entsprechenenden Projekts fragt das Programm nun nach einigen Dateien des Projekts, diese sind auch vorhanden und ich wähle sie aus. Komischerweise fragt Premiere ein paar mal nach genau den selben Dateien. SEHR komisch :S
Wenn der Ladevorgang dann irgendwann mal abgeschlossen ist, sieht man unten rechts in der "statusleiste" von Premiere "conforming "file xyz"....das (glaub ich ) mit allen Dateien die zum projekt gehören. 
Wenn dieser Vorgang dann auch irgendwann mal abgeschlossen ist....ist das Projekt fertig geladen.
Wenn ich nun einen kleinen teil des Projekts rendere, kann ich es aber trotzdem nicht in dem kleinen fenster oben rechts abspielen. Ich drücke auf den Play button, und nichts geschieht. 
Wenn ich versuche, den ganzen Film oder auch nur ein Stück zu exportieren, taucht folgende Fehlermeldung auf: "sorry, a serious error has occurred that requires adobe premiere pro to shut down"...danach kommt noch ein Satz, weiss den genauen wortlaut nicht mehr, aber sowas wie "wir versuchen alle ihre dateien zu retten..."
Das passiert immer wenn ich exportieren will, egal, welches format, uncompressed...usw...oder den adobe mpeg encoder...immer die selbe meldung.
Übrigens sehe ich bei den Audiospuren auch nicht diese "ausschläge" (sorry, weiss nicht wie ich das nennen soll, aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine). Also die audiospuren sehen so aus, als wäre "nichts drin".
Ich bin kurz vorm Verzweifeln. 
ICh hoffe mir kann irgendjemand von euch weiterhelfen
VIELEN DANK SCHONMAL IM VORAUS

Gruß

Daniel

------
EDIT

Selbst wenn ich einfach auf "edit--->preferences" gehe um mir die einstellungen anzusehen kommt die selbe fehlermeldung wie oben beschrieben. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll (((((


----------



## Bypass41 (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ganz genau kann ich es nicht sagen aber ich denke Du hast korrupte Vorschaudateien die zu dem Projekt gehören. Was für einen Clip willst Du denn bearbeiten? Ich meine welches Format? Vielleicht ist dieser Clip auch korrupt. Oder Du hast Dir bei der Fast-Installation des CCE's Deine Codecs zerschossen, oder, oder, oder. Versuch doch mal ein neues Projekt mit einem anderen Clip aufzusetzen und melde Dich dann nochmal.


----------



## DanielT (31. Oktober 2003)

hi!
Danke für die Antwort Das mit den Codecs ist gut möglich. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, WAS GENAU da "kaputt" gegangen sein soll. ich habe ja mittlerweile auf ner anderen platte ein neues WInxp installiert und auch premiere da neu installiert. Die Dateien in dem Projekt sind fast nur mpg files. ich habe noch einige musik im mp3 format untergelegt. Der Vorspann ist eine avi-datei und den Abspann habe ich mit Premiere selbst erstellt. (abspann.prtl)
Ich wüßte ehrlich gesagt nicht, welcher Codec da fehlen sollte/könnte. Hast du vielleicht irgendeine idee?
Bin mittlerweile mit meinen Ideen am ende 

gruß

Daniel


----------



## Bypass41 (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also das mit dem Mischen verschiedener Formate ist so eine Sache. MPEG 2 ist auch nicht unbedingt das Format um in Premiere weiterverarbeitet zu werden. Es soll demnächst ein PlugIn für Premiere Pro geben mit dem es möglich sein soll auch MPEG 2 Clips schneiden zu können. Ich denke mal die Probleme liegen größten Teils darin begründet. Mit MP3-Dateien hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme, sollte man aber auch vermeiden und entsprechende WAV-Dateien benutzen (hab' ich irgendwo gelesen).


----------



## DanielT (31. Oktober 2003)

hmm,ich weiss auch nicht....es hat ja vorher auch schonmal geklappt. ich habe mal eine kleine sequenz exportiert, das hat auch funktioniert...und wenn ich ein neues Projekt öffne, und eine der videodateien dort "verarbeite" und das dann exportieren will, klappt es auch. Ich begreif das einfach nicht.....
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! 

gruß
Daniel

EDIT:::::::

Hi nochmal! es ist unglaublich. manachmal ist die einfachste lösugn doch die beste....frag mich bitte nicht warum, aber ich habe gerade mal weil ich absolut nix mehr wußte den CCE nochmal installiert....und sieh da! ES KLAPPT!
YEAH 
Wollte ich nur nochmal sagen....ist mir auch total egal wie das jetzt aussieht was da am ende rauskommt....hauptsache man sieht dass das fertig geworden ist  (is was fürn Literaturkurs inner schule *g*)

SCHÖNEN GRUß

Daniel


----------



## Bypass41 (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

na dann ist ja alles gut. Also war der halbinstallierte CCE.

Viel Spaß noch


----------

